# When We Collide



## AdamK (Mar 17, 2011)

Today I went to Jurby beach to photograph the shipwreck but I got the tidal times wrong and tide came in around the shipwreck so I decided to photograph the waves! 
I hope you like my photograph and I would like to hear your thoughts and opinions.
Please view on black: When We Collide | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 17, 2011)

need a little more sky i think.  The horizon is almost at upper 1/3.


----------



## AdamK (Mar 17, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> need a little more sky i think.  The horizon is almost at upper 1/3.


 Then wouldn't that break the rule of thirds putting the horizon in the middle or cut the start of the fold


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 17, 2011)

I would make it wider ratio and cut out the bottom a bit.


----------



## AdamK (Mar 17, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> I would make it wider ratio and cut out the bottom a bit.


 Like this?:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 17, 2011)

Yup!  What do you think?


----------



## AdamK (Mar 17, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Yup!  What do you think?


 Gives it a much better panoramic view, I see where you are coming from, brings out that colour too  I was quite confused at first


----------



## mwcfarms (Mar 17, 2011)

Your yellows are approaching nuclear to me. Nice shot though.

Going to say they are much better on my calibrated monitor but maybe still just a tad too much saturated. I'm on the fence.


----------



## AdamK (Mar 17, 2011)

mwcfarms said:


> Your yellows are approaching nuclear to me. Nice shot though.
> 
> Going to say they are much better on my calibrated monitor but maybe still just a tad too much saturated. I'm on the fence.


 It doesn't look to bad on my monitor, then again it was REALLY powerful sunset though, I had to look away when it came through the clouds because it was that bright! Thanks anyway Mwcfarms


----------



## Over Exposed (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice shot. I agree with the crop too, definitely seals the deal for me.:thumbup:

btw, I really enjoyed your flickr page.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 17, 2011)

Another suggestion.  I see that you love to play with your signature.  Try this, make it a little more transparent and put it right on the top of the horizon in the middle or on the right where the orange is.  Not sure if it will work but worth a shot.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 17, 2011)

Another suggestion which is not related to your photo at all, I love your the font and the shapes of your name.  If I had your name, I would try replacing the A's with upside down V's.  I think it would look awesome with that font.  


Sorry, just having this creative thoughts all of the sudden.


----------



## molested_cow (Mar 17, 2011)

Not liking the composition, it doesn't tell me anything, and at the same time, too literal to be anything abstract.

Also I'd have perhaps tried long exposure shot to get a misty water movement instead. I don't know if you were standing in the water so I don't know if you could set a tripod safely or not.

Another approach is perhaps take the photo from a different angle. Have the sun lit glow as the main background with the wreck in sight, so the silhouette of the wreck will be distinctive. You should also try a less wide focal length, or move closer to the wreck(safety first of course).


----------



## thierry (Mar 17, 2011)

crop worked great! awesome


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 17, 2011)

Maybe a full-size image would help, but I can't tell what the shipwreck really is.

If called to testify, I'd say it's an old dilapidated pier


----------



## Frequency (Mar 18, 2011)

Edit has worked very well. This is a fantastic image; yet i need a bit more exposure on the foreground, retaining the overall gloom


----------



## mortovismo (Mar 18, 2011)

Loving the crop version too. Also the colouration looks fine on my monitor just in case you're wondering.


----------



## AdamK (Mar 18, 2011)

Over Exposed said:


> Very nice shot. I agree with the crop too, definitely seals the deal for me.:thumbup:
> 
> btw, I really enjoyed your flickr page.


 Thankyou! Shwetty is a genius in that case :mrgreen: Also thanks again about the flickr page


----------



## AdamK (Mar 18, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Another suggestion.  I see that you love to play with your signature.  Try this, make it a little more transparent and put it right on the top of the horizon in the middle or on the right where the orange is.  Not sure if it will work but worth a shot.


 What shall I put the transparency as percentage wise? I will do this after college as I only have 15 minutes


----------



## AdamK (Mar 18, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Another suggestion which is not related to your photo at all, I love your the font and the shapes of your name.  If I had your name, I would try replacing the A's with upside down V's.  I think it would look awesome with that font.
> 
> 
> Sorry, just having this creative thoughts all of the sudden.


 So like like the middle bit of the A is missing? also with the transparency  added to it?


----------



## AdamK (Mar 18, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> Not liking the composition, it doesn't tell me anything, and at the same time, too literal to be anything abstract.
> 
> Also I'd have perhaps tried long exposure shot to get a misty water movement instead. I don't know if you were standing in the water so I don't know if you could set a tripod safely or not.
> 
> Another approach is perhaps take the photo from a different angle. Have the sun lit glow as the main background with the wreck in sight, so the silhouette of the wreck will be distinctive. You should also try a less wide focal length, or move closer to the wreck(safety first of course).


 Would you like the composition to be higher as this is the lowest I could go without my camera having a salty bath  Yup I was in the water I could get it respectably low, the tripod is good against sea water. I agree over the longer exposure but I was scared to lose the line as it only happened a couple of times as the basin filled it up meeting the sea water! That was my orignal approach to have the sun with the shipwreck in sight but the water over where that would be fesible was waste deep so I had to abandon that approach. This was taken at a 10mm focal length, again the wreck was out of reach as the water was too deep, if I used a shorter focal length I would of cut the bow wave out. But I could try again making the ship the main subject with the advice you have given!  Thankyou for your advice much appreciated!


----------



## AdamK (Mar 18, 2011)

A full sized image? I do not quite understand? 
I know its not the most clearest just I couldn't get near the thing as the water was rushing in around me! Thanks anyway


----------



## AdamK (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Frequency! You sure? its quite bright already! Might be my screen but I'll give it a go when I am doing that experiment Shwetty told me :greenpbl:


----------



## AdamK (Mar 18, 2011)

mortovismo said:


> Loving the crop version too. Also the colouration looks fine on my monitor just in case you're wondering.


 Thanks Mortovismo! As they say 'Every monitor is different!' but if its good on yours I am happy.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes, this is a separate idea.  Use the same letter as the V but upside down.  Ive seen it done before for a brand, can't remember what. Just try it out and see if you think it is as cool as I imagined lol.  




AdamK said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Another suggestion which is not related to your photo at all, I love your the font and the shapes of your name.  If I had your name, I would try replacing the A's with upside down V's.  I think it would look awesome with that font.
> ...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 18, 2011)

Maybe about 80% opacity?  Not sure, just try it. Maybe it isn't as cool as I imagined it. LOL




AdamK said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Another suggestion.  I see that you love to play with your signature.  Try this, make it a little more transparent and put it right on the top of the horizon in the middle or on the right where the orange is.  Not sure if it will work but worth a shot.
> ...


----------



## AdamK (Mar 18, 2011)

Shwettylens I have bidden to your specifactions with the font and I quite like it, I dropped the transparancy to 14% as 80% did nothing :greenpbl: Frequency I tried brighting the start it looked out of place and quite distracting even a little brighter so I have left it  Oh forgot to say I put in a little shadow to blend it to the clouds!
Here is the 3rd change to Shwettys specifications and a few of mine:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice!..  I would put it even lower, put the bottom of the font just tiny bit above the horzion.  The orange will give it a good effect on the font.


----------



## AdamK (Mar 18, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Nice!..  I would put it even lower, put the bottom of the font just tiny bit above the horzion.  The orange will give it a good effect on the font.


 Does this mean a warrant for a 4th mod to the photo?


----------



## AdamK (Mar 18, 2011)

Hows that?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 18, 2011)

Epic... take a slice of that, make a banner, put it on the top side of your website


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 18, 2011)

OH sorry.. one last thing ahhahaahah..  I would make the upside down V mirrored horizontal.  YOu want the thick side on the left.  LOL


----------



## AdamK (Mar 18, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Epic... take a slice of that, make a banner, put it on the top side of your website


 


Schwettylens said:


> OH sorry.. one last thing ahhahaahah..  I would make the upside down V mirrored horizontal.  YOu want the thick side on the left.  LOL


 You are a genius I swear  Ah yeah I kind of robbed the 11th letter of the greek alphabet the Lambda (&#923 letter  Thanks a lot for that! Helped me out ALOT


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 18, 2011)

aww stop it.. LOL.  I am glad you like my vision.


----------



## AdamK (Mar 18, 2011)

Shwettylens Look at my photography site in the next ten minutes or so


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 18, 2011)

Hahha.. nice!  It looks like a hollywood movie poster or something.  I love it.


----------



## AdamK (Mar 18, 2011)

Haha, I like my site now, got a better feel to it now! Thanks again Schwettylens!


----------

